# Hi Everyone, Greeting from Gloucestershire, UK



## ThePrioryStudio (Oct 20, 2017)

Hey everyone, 

Just a note to say hi to everyone on the forum. I'm a music composer from the south west of the uk, not far from Stroud and Bristol. 

I have a small composing room, a live space and I do all kinds of composing and scoring from Short films to Drama and TV. I've been working in music and television for a few years and since moving out of London to gain some extra space, I now have a studio. 

I stumbled upon this forum only recently and so far it's been really helpful with some questions I've had. Looking forward to becoming part of the conversation. 

Thanks, Stuart


----------



## DynamicK (Oct 21, 2017)

Welcome Stuart. I'm sure you will find loads of help here. I live in the Forest, so a virtual neighbour.


----------



## MarcusD (Oct 21, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Stuart! 

There's a bunch of really nice, knowledgeable and talented guys on here. Always something new to learn or talk about. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Mornats (Oct 21, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! I'm just down the road from you in Bristol.


----------



## ThePrioryStudio (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone, looking forward to getting involved. Good to know there are some 'locals' too. Moved away from a big city and essentially now live in a field so it's good to know there's some life around.


----------

